# Get the door!!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I have successfully taught Cole how to open the door (using a pully on doorknob)!! 

He loves it! He wags the whole time, like he feels cool that he can do it! Haha Now, he comes and goes...its pretty funny! Highly recommend teaching this! Hoping to expand on it a little somehow! 

 

Any else have fun tricks like this?


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Kenzie opens the door by herself but insists on leaving it open, id be interested to know if you manage to teach the closing of the door. Its kinda cold in the house after she's got herself out. Ha ha


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam just punches the door open! IT better stay be open!! 

Same with the cat... doesn't like closed doors.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

In our house only the cat has the secret to opening all the doors 8) My both Vs do the "Open Sesame" paw sign, and the door magically opens


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, my cats dont like closed doors, either! I wonder why that is...hmm. They can open them if they aren't closed all the way,same with Cole. They just use their paw to "move" it open.

So funny!!


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Miley let's herself out even with doors which are opening the opposite way, She doesn't mind to close them though.

My friend's cat open herself the kitchen tap - she likes fresh running water lol


----------

